# Oak Harbor, WA minis



## TinaJeff (Oct 20, 2011)

There is a new listing on craigslist coming out in Oak Harbor, WA that a breeder is giving away 15 minis immediately. Some apparently need foot care. They report they will go to slaughter if they are not gone by the end of the month. I don't have any more information than that right now. I am about an hour away from Oak Harbor. If I can assist anyone who is outnof the area but interested, please let me know.


----------



## Marty (Oct 21, 2011)

If you see the ad listed could you please pass it on to me so I can bring it to the Board of Director's attention?


----------



## TinaJeff (Oct 21, 2011)

Marty said:


> If you see the ad listed could you please pass it on to me so I can bring it to the Board of Director's attention?


----------



## TinaJeff (Oct 21, 2011)

http://skagit.craigslist.org/grd/2660847412.htmlThis is the ad on Skagit Craigslist. She was flagged, then reposted this. I have asked for more info but haven't yet received it. It has toned down a bit with this posting, but it still appears to be a "now" situation


----------



## Marty (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe the owner will contact us or find some other assistance. These are very scary times for everyone.


----------

